# Need some help



## Click (May 26, 2002)

Hello

Please go to http://www.yle.fi/extrem/galleriet/galleriet.php
and on the bottom on the page vote for one girl on the left and the guy on the top right (Pakarinen), thats me. Press rosta (vote) you don´t have to register or anything. 
If I get amoung the 4 best guys I still have a chance to win a trip to L.A.  
A lot cheaper to buy a mac in L.A than here in Finland 
Please help a fellow macuser


----------



## voice- (May 26, 2002)

Done! You're among the 4 best now, but far from a safe spot...


----------



## Click (May 26, 2002)

Thanks..

The voting will continue for 3 weeks. After that 4 girls and 4 guys will be trapped inside a artgalleri for one week. A miniversion of Surviver 
Its not TV. The show will be aired on radio and webcameras. 2 lucky winners (one girl one guy) will winn a tripp to L.A
I just have to wait and see


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2002)

Good luck to ya!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 26, 2002)

I'll vote every chance i can!


----------



## Click (May 26, 2002)

Thanks

I will need every vote i can get 
We macusers must stick together 
Looking a bit better now.. but must wait still 2 weeks to see if I can get to the next stadge.
Would really want to buy a Ibook from the states.. much cheaper


----------



## Bluefusion (May 26, 2002)

Done. You are #1 at the moment!


----------



## Click (May 26, 2002)

hm nope.. Fred is in the #1

I´am 4 at the moment.. Ojvind Pakarinen..

But thanks for helping me out...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 26, 2002)

hmm... there's over 7000 people here... help out Click!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Click _
> *hm nope.. Fred is in the #1
> 
> I´am 4 at the moment.. Ojvind Pakarinen..
> ...



Yeah, at the time you were number 1... oh, well... are we allowed to vote multiple times?


----------



## Click (May 26, 2002)

one vote for every IP.

But it wouldnt maybe be so good if i suddenly got 7000 votes 
For the moment its just important that I am amoung the first four.

at the same time you vote for me you could vote for one of the girls at the same time. Ninja sounds like a nice girl 
Thanks again...
love this forum


----------



## Erix (May 27, 2002)

I voted for you. But things are not going well now.  
You need more votes.

Erix.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 27, 2002)

C'mon! Even if maybe 400 people vote here, he would have an even better chance of winning!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Bling, kick your MacOSX ad campaign into full gear for Click!


----------



## Valrus (May 27, 2002)

I think I voted. I don't have to register or anything do I?

Vote for Ninja also. How could you _not_? Her name is _Ninja_!

Anyway good luck Click!

Start a new thread with a name like "Free Money" and maybe you'll get more visitors!

-the valrus


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

so i vote for "Patrik Sjölund 30 år, Närpes"  right?


----------



## Click (May 27, 2002)

You can vote for who ever you like but if you want to support me vote for ojvind pakarinen.
And don´t forget to vote for a nice girl to. My personal favorit is Ninja 

Thanks blingbling and everyone else for your support


----------



## Erix (May 27, 2002)

Whenever my i.p changes, I go and vote for you. Will you at least send a postcard from L.A. to me?   

Erix.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

this boy needs votes! hurry and help a fellow mac user!


----------



## TommyWillB (May 27, 2002)

This is kind of lame since you can vote multiple times... What is to keep one of these people from stuffing the ballot? 

(Which is much easier than asking MacOSX.com folks to do so...  )

I voted 4 times.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2002)

If I win a can send a postcard.. already promisted to buy a t-shirt to a friend "my friend went to L.A and all I got was this lousy T-shirt"
They do some checking on the votes. I think they remove multiple votes from the same I.P. And they have removed about 30-40 votes from the guys that are in the lead.  Its a little lame with the voting... but what do you do... I want to go to L.A


----------

